# Good fly tying kit for Xmas



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Guys, my xmas gift to myself this year will be a fly tying set up. Vice, tools, material, etc.. What would you pro's recommend? I am a beginner but want a quality set up that I won't need to upgrade down the road. I don't mind paying a bit more if necessary. Should I look for a complete kit or maybe buy vice/tools/material individually? Thanks for any input.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

dugworm said:


> Guys, my xmas gift to myself this year will be a fly tying set up. Vice, tools, material, etc.. What would you pro's recommend? I am a beginner but want a quality set up that I won't need to upgrade down the road. I don't mind paying a bit more if necessary. Should I look for a complete kit or maybe buy vice/tools/material individually? Thanks for any input.


Depending on budget, I would not buy a kit. I would pick up the essentials - a vise, a bobbin, a set of hackle pliars, and a set of dedicated scissors. These, combined with a place to put your but and a place to set your vise (desk and chairs), coupled with a lamp, should be all the tools you need to start out.
[/COLOR] 
THEN, if you're just starting out, I'd recommend making a few wooly buggers. Get the materials to make wooly buggers, in one or two colors. 

You will need:

Thread - I'd recommend UniThread 140
Medium Chenille
Marabou feathers
Hackle Feathers (not the individual, the cheaper bigger ones)
hooks
lead wrap or beads for the head
head cement or clear nail polish

I'd recommend starting with either olive green or black. If you buy olive and green materials, then you could tie olive wooly buggers, black wooly buggers, and olive/black wooly buggers. 

Start watching fly tying videos online. As you see a fly you would like to tie and feel confident you are ready for it, purchase the materials for that fly.

For the most part, the kits come with a lot of stuff you probably won't use.

And FYI, there is a VERY nice Apex Anvil WITH bobbin hanger on Ebay right now for under $90.00 shipped. Made in the USA, very smooth, strong jaws, and should last you a lifetime. 

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apex-Rotary-Fly-Tying-Vise-with-Bobbin-Cradle-by-Anvil-USA-1100-A-Made-in-USA-/141121158379?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20db79fceb"]Apex Rotary Fly Tying Vise with Bobbin Cradle by Anvil USA 1100 A Made in USA | eBay[/ame]

I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

I would say the exact same thing, if you live near a shop that offers classes I would take that classs too. Its well worth the coin to learn from a pro. 

most kits either have stuff you will never use (mostly material wise) or tools that are not worth what you are paying for them in the kit. By taking a class you will learn first hand what sissors you like, thread weights you are comfortable with etc.. Plus what patterns you are likely to have good luck with locally.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

The advice you have been given by Sbreech and Briney is spot on. I would also purchase the components individually as the quality is better. Are kits okay? Yes they are and they will last but it is like buying a Volkswagen Beetle instead of a Cadillac, they perform the same basic functions but the ride is better in caddy! If you are not in a hurry to get your supplies and it could be a drive, but there is a great Fly Fishing show on February 1 in Loveland, OH (north suburb of Cincinnati) I have gone to this show and you would not believe all the tying supplies that are there, dozens of companies selling product and there are deals to be had. If you are interested in that, check out the Buckeye United Fly Fishers website and they have a link on there about the upcoming show.

Just an FYI, I have two bobbins that I use, some patterns I will tie with two colors of threads and it beats changing the spool over. Also, may want to purchase a whip finisher for tying off the fly&#8217;s faster, easier and better than a bunch of half hitches. Lastly, may want to get a good pair of reading glasses to help magnify! Working on size 20-24 can be difficult without magnification&#8230;..maybe dating myself but oh well.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! I would prefer not to buy "on-line" as I would like to get my hands on these tools to determine what feels right. I'm in NE Ohio. What stores could I visit? I know there is an Orvis up my way. Suggestions?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Orvis, Backpackers, Fin Fur & Feather are a few shops. I'm actually on the fence with the same situation as you're in. I want to get into tying my own, but want to stay away from the kits. Heading to Cabela's this weekend to do some shopping and will check out what they have....


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I ended up getting a Renzetti Apprentice vice along with a Masters Series Tool set from Orvis. My wife got me some tying material from Cabelas. I like my set up. Seems very functional. I tied a few buggers and generic panfish flys already. Fun and satisfaction for sure! Still trying to perfect the whip finish. Got a bunch of questions too.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yea, that whip finish is tricky the first several times, it then becomes easy as tying a shoe lace.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Chagrin River Outfitters is in Northeast Ohio


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

I would make 1 trip a week to the fly shop pick up 1 thing hooks,tool or material now i have every thing i need.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

O ya start big and work your way down


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Just got a dyna king kingfisher vice and seems great so far. Just starting out myself. Also bought a cheap 25 dollar kit with bobbon hackle pliars whip finisher etc etc. Dont use half the stuff it came with. Really just need the scissors, bobbin, whip finisher and thats it really. 

Supplies wise, there is so much you can get. Like stated previously, base your materials on what flies work locally. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gildor (Oct 12, 2008)

Chagrin River Outfitters has a good selection. In particular, they have a lot of choices for making articulated flies like Intruders.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

gildor said:


> Chagrin River Outfitters has a good selection. In particular, they have a lot of choices for making articulated flies like Intruders.


That's where I go as well. Huge selection of materials, and knowledgeable staff!



dugworm said:


> Still trying to perfect the whip finish.


Are you using the tool, or doing it by hand? I never could quite get the hang of the tool. Well, at least not as good as I can without it. Wayyy more control without the tool, and just as fast. Youtube "whip finish by hand" and give it a try, you might like it better!


----------

